# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Ik ben Bea

## bea1957

hallo,ik ben bea 54 alleenstaand.Had 1 zoon,maar is jammer genoeg overleden.Voel mij stilletjes achteruit gaan,daarom hoop ik met af en toe een babbeltje,en vraagjes.Alvast bedankt knuffels van Beatje

----------


## gossie

Van harte welkom Bea,

Ik hoop dat je hier je verhaal, kwijt kan. En zo nu en dan lekker kan babbelen.  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Bea,

Welkom hier  :Smile: 
Hopelijk voel je je hier snel "thuis" en kan je je verhaal kwijt en ervaringen uitwisselen en antwoord krijgen op je vragen!

Liefs Luuss

----------

